# Personalized Drawings of your Fish



## smellsfishie

I'm bored. Someone give me a fish to draw. First come, first serve. You have to post the pic here because I am too lazy to look at profiles. K thanks.


----------



## Jirothebetta

AWESOME! here's a decent pic of Jiro....










and a pic. of Kurai if you feel like it....


----------



## smellsfishie

Okie dokie, working on it right now.


----------



## Jirothebetta

Thanx XD I can't wait to see it! ;-)


----------



## Neil D

My avvie.


----------



## smellsfishie

ok... you... are going 2 love this. I can tell. It's gonna be good.


----------



## smellsfishie

Neil, i can't work off your avvie. It's too small.


----------



## Jirothebetta

O.O My excitement level just spiked XD Now I really can't wait! YAY for fishie art! :-D


----------



## smellsfishie

This may take awhile, so I am sending you a sneak peek of my progress so far. This is 2 colors on.


----------



## Jirothebetta

:shock: :shock: OMG...Its already so beautiful XD..I patiently await the pure awesomeness that will be the finished masterpiece XD


----------



## smellsfishie

haha  I'm glad you have patience because this could take awhile! I don't have black so I am blending colors for the black >.<


----------



## Jirothebetta

>.< I've had to do that before...thanks for going through all the effort ;-)
Its always the pictures you work the hardest on that you love the most anyways :-D


----------



## cajunamy

Hand drawn? Oh heck yes - Rosey please!


----------



## Pitluvs

Could you do Ben??


----------



## smellsfishie

OK, Cajun, I will work on Rosey next. I probably will not finish him tonight, though  But I will do it for you.

I am finished with Jiro and Kurai! Hope you likies.  tee hee.

Sorry about the tilt, had to tilt it so the flash wouldn't make a glare off of Jiro's face.


----------



## Pitluvs

Ohh nomnomnom you're amazing! I can't draw a straight line LOL

Now I want all my boys done


----------



## smellsfishie

Pitluvs, I can do Ben after Cajun's fishie. It may not be for another week, just FYI... depending how much time I have.  On that note, I will need to stop requests until further notice! Thank you!


----------



## smellsfishie

Pitluvs said:


> Ohh nomnomnom you're amazing! I can't draw a straight line LOL
> 
> Now I want all my boys done


HAHAHA You're funny. Are you nomming my picture? LOL!!!!


----------



## Tisia

that's awesome, your fake black looks great, lol


----------



## smellsfishie

Thanks, Tisia.  I think I need to go buy a black colored pencil... do they sell those as singles? 

That, or, I may do water color instead.


----------



## Neil D

Jiro is FAT!! lol does he have bloat?


----------



## Jirothebetta

smellsfishie said:


> OK, Cajun, I will work on Rosey next. I probably will not finish him tonight, though  But I will do it for you.
> 
> I am finished with Jiro and Kurai! Hope you likies.  tee hee.
> 
> Sorry about the tilt, had to tilt it so the flash wouldn't make a glare off of Jiro's face.


...XD _I_ LOVE IT!!! I can't believe how awesome it turned out :-D , You captured Jiro's fins and Kurai's expression soooo perfectly, XD XD, Its even more beautiful than I imagined :shock: THank you SOOOOO much! :-D :-D :-D


----------



## smellsfishie

Glad you like it, jiro  You are very welcome.


----------



## Mermaid Fish

Can you do Karma please? Nvm, sorry I just saw you stopped requests.

























Sorry for all the images just wanted to make sure you had a clear pic. You really amazing at drawing. Do you just use plain colored pencil?


----------



## cajunamy

OMG that drawing is sooo good! Would you send mine to me if I paid for the shipping? I'd love to frame it


----------



## fightergirl2710

Noo fishie! Don't get a real black pencil/ watercolour etc! Fake black always looks better  Mix blue and brown.. 
My professor told me this, it makes art look fresh, like Jiro (who looks totally awesome btw!) In his words, "Do this and you will be success!" (English no good )


----------



## hermeh

OMG You're an amazing artist. Can you please please please do mine? In the avatar but if you need a big pic here: 
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-fw-xOQHLVsY/Tj4kfpJP-oI/AAAAAAAAADE/_AZH6RXGUW4/s1152/DSC_0677.JPG


----------



## betta lover1507

can you draw my little straw berry?? if you can








thx if you can =]


----------



## smellsfishie

Cajun, yes I will send it to you at no charge other than shipping- but ONLY because I admire your good deed from the color contest thread!  anyone else who wants their picture mailed will need to pay for the drawing itself plus shipping. I can price quote you individually based on how much detail/how long it takes me.

Fighter, wow! My artistic instincts were right I guess, because I used blue, purple, and brown to make the black.  but it was soo haaarddddd! Can I buy a black pencil, plllllzzzzzzz??? 

Everyone else who wants a picture: I will try my best to get to you but please forgive me if I can't draw your fish right away. At most, I could do 1-2 per day and that is if I have nothing scheduled for my day. The drawing above took me about 4 hours! So please be patient. Thanks


----------



## Impolite

Whoa! That's some really amazing artwork you got there!
Wanna do my baby girl Chita? 
It'd be much appreciated.


----------



## fightergirl2710

Chita is so cute :3
No fishie!! Fight the power lol! Don't buy commercially made black XD


----------



## smellsfishie

we'll see.


----------



## BlackberryBetta

Hey! If you have time, could you draw my P.J.? The picture isn't that great so if you are wondering, he is a baby blue colour. I am going to get some better pictures, just tell me if you need a better one! Thanks so much, you are amazing by the way! I love your drawings! And if you are too busy don't worry about the drawing!


----------



## betta lover1507

if can and have time can you put oceanist with her?heres a pic)








his body is actually blue witha geen shine to it.
thx if you can =]


----------



## cajunamy

guys, not trying to step on toes here, but smellsfishie asked for no more requests. I'm sure they will try to get to what has been posted already, but that will take time.


----------



## betta lover1507

o ok ^^


----------



## Neil D

Can you draw all the pics in my albums? Oh...wait...

Haha just kidding lol nice pics!!


----------



## betta lover1507

i dont get it


----------



## Neil D

Never mind...


----------



## betta lover1507

XP lol


----------



## Smr2892

I have to say that you are an absolutely AMAZING artist! Sorry to pop in here randomly lol, but I couldn't not compliment your work.


----------



## cajunamy

Neil D said:


> Can you draw all the pics in my albums? Oh...wait...
> 
> Haha just kidding lol nice pics!!


:lol: ROFL

bettalover - he was being sarcastic - since I posted to stop asking for requests since smellsfishie had said no more ... basically being a little smartie pants


----------



## betta lover1507

xP i just said i dont get it lol


----------



## fightergirl2710

bettalover, she's talking about Neil being a smarty pants, not you..


----------



## betta lover1507

X]] am wierd that way and i luv myself that way (wait did i just go into a different topic?), but yeaa i know


----------



## Neil D

Betta lover, maybe you should reread the last two pages, it seems like you missed something....


----------



## Pitluvs

Fishie, your pictures are nom-able for sure! I'm with the others, if you draw mine, can you mail if I pay ship?


----------



## smellsfishie

Thanks pitluvs  umm... I can definitely mail to you but would charge a fee for the artwork as well as shipping. Price would depend on the difficulty/time spent on the drawing. Of course no one is obligated to buy the drawing of their fish, but if you want the original then let me know and I can private message you a price after I have drawn it. I am sending it no charge (except shipping) to cajun because of a nice deed she did for a bunch of ppl who got scammed in another thread.  and like I said before, it will be a few weeks probably before I can get to the ones I said I could do.. so, everyone else I am sorry! I will let you know when I can take more requests!  thanks for liking my artwork!


----------



## betta lover1507

i don't know what i forgot my dignity?? ( huh?)


----------



## Myates

/facepalm ^^

<3 your art, just dropped in to say that!


----------



## smellsfishie

Thanks for all the art love! You guys are really encouraging.  It makes me want to draw more! If only I could stay home all day and just draw *dreams*...  Thanks again, guys.


----------



## Pitluvs

Oh you'd charge  Ya with the kids and the pets, buying artwork isn't a huge priority for our house. Keeping everyone alive is lol I figured a few dollars for shipping would empty the paypal lol Thanks anyways.


----------



## smellsfishie

Sorry Pitluvs  I feel your financial pain.


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

Are you still taking requests? Could you do my Bruce?


----------



## betta lover1507

omg grampi brucie!!, bruce is the name of my grampa lol
beautiful fishie btw


----------



## smellsfishie

Hellothere123betta, I can do Bruce, but it will be a long wait. He's very handsome.


----------



## betta lover1507

smellsfishie did you ever took art class.

just saying


----------



## smellsfishie

I have drawn since I could hold a pencil. I took the normal art classes in school, and majored in art in college. But, can't say I learned art from school. I am not saying that to sound like I am bragging, because I know that I could always use improvement and there are much better artists out there than me. But, I believe my ability to do art is a blessing God has given me.


----------



## cajunamy

If this was facebook, I'd like that post


----------



## kirby13580

could u do my newly bought betta? its hard to tell, but hes mostly blue and on the 2 string like things, its got turquoise, red, and purple. thx!!!


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

Yay! Thanks! Take your time!


----------



## smellsfishie

I'm about to start on request #2, from Cajunamy.  Got my paper and colored pencils... and awaaaay we gooooo!


----------



## smellsfishie

WOW... he is not an e-z draw... :/ merf.... feathertail!


----------



## smellsfishie

Sneak Peek


----------



## betta lover1507

it is so pretty ( i really need to get lessons for drawing), even though it is not even my betta XP how do you draw like that? i REALLY wan to know since my family is to poor to pay for art lessons and my school cancelled art class =[ so no one helps me and i have nothing to look forward on "like" doing sorry i wasn't trying to put you in my business...


----------



## betta lover1507

i could draw something like this:








it is not a betta though XP: (this are bettas )


----------



## smellsfishie

bettalover, those are cute  Honestly, I learned drawing just through lots of practice. And like I said, I believe it is a God-given talent... So, I guess if you really want to draw you should pray about it!  I think you do a good job


----------



## betta lover1507

i really don't have lot of time in practicing my parents tell me to clean my room, take care, of the animals, etc i don't have much time by myself when i do am to tired and i fall asleep. when ever i do that nothing happens like my missing cat 7 days ago god never answered ='[ and am kinda haunted so am a little scared (different topic AGAIN!!) but thanks =] but when i trying so hard and i mess up =[ i have really bad luck...

i can't wait to see the other one =]


----------



## smellsfishie

bettalover, I would keep trying.  You never know when your prayers will be answered. I have about 1/2 of Rosey colored in now... but I am going to have to retire for the night.  Here's another sneak peek.


----------



## betta lover1507

wow it is pretty i can't wait to see it finished even though it is not my fish
. do you believe in demons?? i had to live with that for 6 years i don't know what happen during that time? and who knows if some followed me or my family? (another different topic great -__-'') the drawing remind me of luna.

also i have another problem ... am into much stress and i am really, really depressed =[[ ( i just try to never show it out) am been like this for a year and a half now and it is really hard for me to focus without me starting to feel soooo sad or even overwhelming with anger. am lost, and am out for the night to talk to myself with this...


----------



## smellsfishie

Still chuggin away at this drawing...  This has got to be one of the hardest fish I have ever drawn. So much detail... But I learned how to draw scales so yaaay for that!  

(and bettalover, seriously, keep me posted  )


----------



## fightergirl2710

You must teach me the secret of the scales!! And don't say its patience lol!


----------



## smellsfishie

haha  Well, I always thought they were like bricks, where they would interchange like:

..[ ][ ][ ]..
[ ][ ][ ][ ]
..[ ][ ][ ]..

But this is not true (I hope those bricks come out like I typed them)

They actually interlock like... you can do soft c's over each other like

ccccccc

and then the next row next to it

cccc
cccc

which will interlock with the c below it.... hard to 'splain on here....


----------



## smellsfishie

PARENTHESIS offer a better scale model.. teehee

.()()()()()
()()()()()
.()()()()()

ignore the periods. Those just pushed the "scales" to where I wanted them. So, basically, the "tip" or the place where the two parentheses come together, should fit snugly into the two parentheses above or below it... make sense?


----------



## fightergirl2710

I think I get it... That's the way I do it, I think I don't have enough patience to make each scale.. :C

Yus yus I does it like that but I don't bother with detailing! I really should -__-


----------



## smellsfishie

Well, either way, your an amazing artist, so however you do it, it works!


----------



## fightergirl2710

Thank you, but I really want to improve! :X
Can't wait for your newest masterpiece! How much are you done with?


----------



## smellsfishie

I'm done with all except the caudal fin and the details on the scales... and some detailing on the face. The ventrals, dorsal, anal, and most of the face are done. whewwwww... this is almost like a workout.


----------



## smellsfishie

DONE! WOWZAS this took me foreverrr... hardest fish I have ever drawn. Hope you like it Cajun!


----------



## pinkcupid765

Thats sooooo goood O.O * in awe*


----------



## betta lover1507

it is so pretty... 0.0 how do you mix the colors that is a big problem like on his bottom fin you mixed the red with the grey-ish color, and it is hard for me to the tip of the fins like hoe you did it on the tail on top fins it looks realistic. i don't no how to mix colors like that. the details i think i could get the hang of it but i have problem with coloring so mines mostly are black and white.
i try to keep you posted ;] (hard for me to smile in realty...)


----------



## Neil D

*joins in staring in awe*

I actually though someone asked you to do another pic! wow that is really amazering


----------



## smellsfishie

Bettalover, just keep practicing, you will get it.  I actually think I am terrible with colors... but... I just get as close as I can, and make it work for that picture. One of the most important things I have learned through experience drawing is "do not draw what makes sense"... In other words, when looking at a picture, do not draw what you *think* it should look like, draw what it *actually* looks like, even if it seems wrong or like it looks weird... in the end, it will all come together and look "right". 

For mixing colors, just start your pencil strong (press down harder) where you want it to be solid, then lift your pencil up (lighter stroke) where you want to blend it with another color. 

Neil, thanks


----------



## betta lover1507

instead of strawberry and oceanist can i get luna and lunar??:








this the best picture i could get of luna (she won't hold still) she has red fins,with light blue rays, black body with blue shine on top of her. she is a combtail i think (she is no VT or CT)
lunar: ( i have many photos of him =]{i love him so much he encourages me}) 
































he is steelish blue ,with red splashes on his bottom twined to and a little shade of red on top, his top fin is a little piece of tint on him, and his bottom fin is red with steelish blue around the center (where the red is) and he is a double tail.
thx if you can =]


----------



## betta lover1507

thx for helping {=)


----------



## smellsfishie

No problem  I can draw them instead of the other ones, sure.


----------



## betta lover1507

thank you so much these two are my oldest betta's i have right now (not a year old) i was trying to breed them but the female is longer in length since i had her for longer time. do you know what finnage she is ? i think she is a combtail because the spikes aren't long as a crowntail, and veil tails don't have spikes. also is it ok when the female is longer in "length" not width to the male when i want them to breed??


----------



## smellsfishie

Bettalover, I've never bred my bettas before. So, that may be a good question to post in the breeding section on the forum. Hard to tell her tail type based on the photo, but I think you are probably right that she is a combtail.


----------



## betta lover1507

i will ask then =]. this is a somewhat long story.
first i bought the BT VT like female(i think she was a BT) th other day one of my crowntails died ( i miss lula) my dad with his tricky ways took my receipt and the dead CT female went to the petstore and they fell for it so i grabbed this VT bluish redish fins with a black body but my dad wanted me t get the red black( she was small with no blue rays and couldn't see any spikes) so i took her instead. she was the smallest female in my sorority, but when that sorority died ( during that sorority i had lunar ;] and he survived) i had no choice to give lunar away to my grandmother ( i got him back in 4 months or so). i put little luna in there with my AWESOMENESS algae eater "sharky" (he died i miss him sooooo much i had him since my first sorority and he growned to be 4 inches from being 0.5 inches) into a 5 gallon for awhile then i moved them into a 27 gallon where i had got silver, and dusk, chubo, and red. i had her in there for 2.5 months i think and i began noticing little spikes, i assumed she was a crowntail. during the time i had a 27 gallons my brother had started his fishie madness ( 1st barracuda [died} then 2 long fin danio [biggest one died} moved them into ten gallon got 1 angelfish {still alive} got another long fin) we then put all of our fish together ( poor sharky never returned to that tank {that tank we had combined together was my sorority tank the was a 30 gallon breeder long}), for a weeks they had been in there i joined here and seened betta finnages i seen a comb tail then i knew she was a comb tail because her spikes never grown long.
~end of story =3


----------



## smellsfishie

wow, some story! Sorry for all your fishie deaths


----------



## betta lover1507

it's ok... i have the listed in my signature. there was always a dead fish when i awake each mourning =[ but there in a happy place now {=]


----------



## smellsfishie

very true.


----------



## betta lover1507

can't wait to see your next drawing =D


----------



## smellsfishie

Thanks, hopefully will have time today to work on one. But, not sure. I have to start drawing a scene to print on the "Save the Dates" for my wedding... Maybe I will slip a betta fish in there somewhere. lol


----------



## betta lover1507

ok =]]. congratulations to your wedding ;]]


----------



## smellsfishie

thank you!


----------



## betta lover1507

any time =D


----------



## betta lover1507

i really don't know if i want luna, and lunar or strawberry, and chili >.<


----------



## bettaluvies

gosh! smellsfishie, you are SOOOOOOOOOOO talented... WOW

please do my new (first betta! ) boy dragon, if you want a different pic check my profile, for now i hope this is good enough.. i would be soo honoured if you do my lil boy


----------



## betta lover1507

yea we both are in a line that takes a very long time (no offence smellfishie) since smellfishie NEEDS to take time on her awsome artwork


----------



## BettaMiah

*Dies* 

That is AMAZING. 

You should sell these. Could you do my boys? I have, repeat, HAVE to have one. These are incredible.


----------



## betta lover1507

the waiting game sucks but i know i shouldn't rush (hey that rhymed a little)


----------



## smellsfishie

Maybe I will have some time tomorrow to start the next one! Sorry guys, I work lots and have been trying to get a new tank up and running and it's taking me forever.  I will gladly do your fishies though once I have some time.


----------



## BettaMiah

Okay! Thanks so much!


----------



## betta lover1507

yayy! no rush smellsfishie


----------



## Pitluvs

I had to check, I thought I was being rude for not getting back to thread to collect my piccie! Lol I can't wait to see what you draw


----------



## betta lover1507

can't wait for another smell fishie whose is next ? =D


----------



## smellsfishie

Next is Ben, then Karma, then your fishies betta_lover1507


----------



## betta lover1507

can't wait =D


----------



## Flaretacious

When you get the time can you draw me my brand new betta? his name is DRAKON! I have a lot of patience and I understand you have a lot of requests but I am willing to wait, your a really good artist and I love your work....


----------



## betta lover1507

wow he looks like a bi-color like luna very pretty

he might end up having blue rays on his fin like luna XP (glimpse of the future lol)

smellfishie i really don't know what i want am thinking chili pepper and strawberry or luna and lunar >.< arrggh it is so hard to choose


----------



## smellsfishie

Well u have time to think it over  haha ...sorry. no art this week cause been setting up a hospital tank for my 3 sickies.. flaretacious, I would be glad to draw your little man. His face is so cute and expressive.


----------



## WiccanWisdom

I would LOVE to Buy a drawing from you! You are super talented! And I would love love love a framed drawing of one of my boys in my room!


----------



## smellsfishie

Wiccan, I would be glad to draw your fish.  just post the photo you want done. 

And thank you for the compliment!


----------



## WiccanWisdom

Thank you!! 

I think I'll have you do Spike! He's fast becoming my favorite!


----------



## TielBird101

Your artwork is amazing! I just HAD to go through your thread to look at all of them! They looked so real that I had to look twice to see if it was! XD You're VERY talented.


----------



## smellsfishie

Very pretty veil, Wiccan

Thanks Tiel


----------



## betta lover1507

wiccan got banned... just i wanna know why?


----------



## dramaqueen

Wiccan Wisdom has scammed people under the name Zenandra. She has several other usernames.


----------



## betta lover1507

midnight... AGAIN?


----------



## dramaqueen

No, it isn't midnightbettas.


----------



## betta lover1507

o ok then i don't know her


----------



## Zappity

My God, you are amazing!! Great job  I'd love to have you draw my boy, Mr. Bubbles, but since you're a bit swamped right now, I'll wait till another time


----------



## cajunamy

Gah I forgot about this! It came out amazing! LMK if you still have it, I'd love to have it mailed to me


----------



## irbyma7297

*do you guys not like me? or am i just a bad drawer...*

how did you get so many people to read your posy!?!?!?!? only 17 people looked at Mine, and NO ONE replied! i takes me 'bout two hours to make a full color drawing... i guess no one likes me...
Do you all hate me?!?


----------



## smellsfishie

Cajun, I do still have it.  I can send it to you. PM me your address. 

FYI all, I am not taking any more requests on this thread. Thanks!! I will try to get to the promised drawings at some point, just been real busy planning a wedding and drawing for people who are purchasing my art.  yay!! Thanks guys.


----------



## betta lover1507

irbyma7297 said:


> how did you get so many people to read your posy!?!?!?!? only 17 people looked at Mine, and NO ONE replied! i takes me 'bout two hours to make a full color drawing... i guess no one likes me...
> Do you all hate me?!?


 oh no no it is not that i waited 2 days for people to start responding and i had to ask, this is getting replies because smellsfishie had this thread up for a while, no one responds to me no more. don't say that no one likes you, just give time


----------



## betta lover1507

smellsfishie said:


> Cajun, I do still have it.  I can send it to you. PM me your address.
> 
> FYI all, I am not taking any more requests on this thread. Thanks!! I will try to get to the promised drawings at some point, just been real busy planning a wedding and drawing for people who are purchasing my art.  yay!! Thanks guys.


oh... okay, i wish people purchased my art .... BTW i would love to here about your wedding i hope it goes well ^-^ i seen that thread at the classification section right? how much do you pay?, just asking am broke and i can't get nothing unless it is for a dollar XD LOL just kidding


----------



## smellsfishie

Wedding planning is hectic but getting there.  How much do I pay for what?


----------



## betta lover1507

for your art of course =]] am just curious since your art is great
now should'nt you closed this thread? since you not gonna use this thread?


----------



## smellsfishie

I am still going to draw pics for everyone I promised to. I am just not taking new requests.

I do an 8x10 matted for $55 plus $5 shipping, I would have to go to my other thread to remember the other prices.


----------



## betta lover1507

o ok then =]


----------



## smellsfishie

*5 down 5 to go...*

Merry late Christmas, here's a few more I did today. Sorry these are coming sooooo late. :} I tried to do as many as I could... 

Hope you like.


----------



## Pitluvs

Wow such talent!! The first one's my Ben right? I love it!


----------



## smellsfishie

Yes, Ben, then Karma, then strawberry, oceanist, luna and lunar, then pita, then PJ.


----------



## Sakura8

You always capture their little faces so perfectly, Steph. I love the expressions.


----------



## smellsfishie

Thanks.  I kinda rushed through these last night trying to get as many done as possible... so they have a bit less detail than some others I have done. It was like speed drawing... fun!! I'm going to try to finish the rest this week so I can work on some other projects I have lined up.


----------



## betta lover1507

thankyou so much >-< lunar and strawberry died so thanks for making them {=]


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice work!


----------



## BettaGirl290

oooh could i have one done of ritotini? in his memory? hes in my pics.


----------



## smellsfishie

Sorry bettagirl290, I'm not doing these anymore, other than the ones I promised. I am trying to sell my art now so if you want to buy a drawing, let me know, and I will tell u when I can do it. I have a few projects already lined up. Thanks.


----------



## betta lover1507

ooh can i see some? since i am dead broke >.> again


----------



## smellsfishie

See some what?


----------



## betta lover1507

of the art you made to sell  am broke so i just wanna see some since i can't get any


----------

